# Larger avatars?



## Talierin (Jun 25, 2003)

It would be nice if the avatar size could be a *little* bit bigger, say 80x80... some people's avatars are really hard to see at 64x64...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

I couldn't agree more! I have an avatar from another site that I always wanted to use here but couldnt... I can't resize it either for some reason. Probly cuz it's a .gif


----------



## Eliot (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh, that would be so cool. I've found some pics that I wanted, but they were barely too big.


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 25, 2003)

Just not TOO much bigger, please nothing like 128x128, 80x80 sounds good to me, plus that way I can have an even BIGGER Apple logo to stick in your faces  


~MacAddict


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 26, 2003)

I think that's a really good idea...some pictures get so distorted when shrunk down to such a miniscule size.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 27, 2003)

You guys know the technical issues and I don't. . .so I just wanted to say, I never really had a problem with the avatar size. . .


----------



## Jesse (Jun 28, 2003)

I like my avatar as it is thank you.


----------



## Eliot (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jesse _
> *I like my avatar as it is thank you. *



We never said you had to change your avatar. You can keep that one if you want. We're just talking about increasing the maximum size for avatars.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 28, 2003)

Sometimes I get frustrated by the size limit for avatars, but since I've got a dial-up connection, I'd rather they stayed the same size...I think that if they were increased to 80x80, it would take substantially longer to load a page.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't know enough about computers to know if that is a problem, but I know it was my first thought when I saw this thread. . .won't that hurt loading and stuff?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Jun 28, 2003)

The difference is only of a few kb, so I can't see how it would affect the amount of time it takes to load a page too much.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah it may take a second longer... I say we just keep 'em the way they are


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 28, 2003)

> The difference is only of a few kb, so I can't see how it would affect the amount of time it takes to load a page too much.


Well, you know, on a 56K connection, a few KB makes all the difference.


----------



## Chymaera (Jun 29, 2003)

When we started using avatars I noticed a real slow down in downloading pages and had to shift from loading 40 post per page to 10 post per page.

And I have ADSL heigh speed 

So let use stay the way we are.


----------



## David Pence (Jun 29, 2003)

Okay, you're all set for 80x80 pixel avatars. Now, let's see a little creativity with this new size.


----------



## Beorn (Jun 29, 2003)

> Sometimes I get frustrated by the size limit for avatars, but since I've got a dial-up connection, I'd rather they stayed the same size...I think that if they were increased to 80x80, it would take substantially longer to load a page.





> You guys know the technical issues and I don't. . .so I just wanted to say, I never really had a problem with the avatar size. . .





> The difference is only of a few kb, so I can't see how it would affect the amount of time it takes to load a page too much.


......

The maximum size (in terms of data, not physical dimensions) is still set at the same amount. Anyway, larger avatars will be only around 20-30% larger than the ones we have now....


----------



## Talierin (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah, I thought about the slowing down of download speeds before I made this thread, and decided that 80x80 wouldn't be too bad... better than 100x100

THANKEE WM!


----------



## klugiglugus (Jul 13, 2003)

Good idea


----------



## Scatha (Jul 14, 2003)

Great, tnx WM.  *runs off to create a new avatar*

Err, does this go for the MERPG board too??


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 15, 2003)

Sigh. . .I'll probably eventually give in and make my avatar's bigger. 

I have my paint program set automatically to the old size.


----------



## Jesse (Jul 21, 2003)

Why not have the avatar limit to 120 X 120 ? That should satisfy alot of people. On the forums I go to, it doesn't matter what size the avatar orignally is...their computer resizes it to fit their bandwidth.


----------



## Talierin (Jul 21, 2003)

That wouldn't satisfy anyone, Jesse... people already said in here that 80x80 would slow things down... 120x120 would be even worse. 80x80 is good, it's large enough so you can actually see your picture, but not huge, like 120x120, and as far as I can tell, it hasn't slowed the board noticebly too much, as 120x120 certainly would.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 23, 2003)

Hmmm, methinks I ought to go and resize my Trooper avatar, which will undoubtedly look better at 80x80. But alas, my trial for Paint Shop Pro has run out! No way to resize it until I do something about that. I'll manage I suppose  

End of pointless post.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2003)

Do these threads get closed after they run out of use? I think this one is way out of use. . .


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 24, 2003)

Hehe, quite right Elgee. 
Thread closed!


----------

